
Facebook gets into the meme-making biz with experimental Whale app - CitizenTekk
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/19/20972076/facebook-whale-meme-photo-making-app-npe-new-product-experimentation-ios
======
rvz

      One does not simply 'force memes' or 'make memes'.
        - The Internet

